# Difference between palit dual and super jetstream?



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

Ordered me a palit gtx 1060 dual instaead of the super jetstream beacuse it was the cheapest on the site where i wanted to buy a gtx 1060

Google couldn't help me, mabye you can, what is the difference between palit dual gtx 1060 and super jetstream?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)

Super Jetstream
Base Clock : 1620MHz / Boost Clock : 1847MHz
http://palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2664&lang=en

Dual
Base Clock : 1506MHz / Boost Clock : 1708MHz
http://palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2674&lang=en&pn=NE51060015J9-1060D&tab=sp


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

I forgot the jetstream and dual they have the same stock speed


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)

gasolin said:


> And nothing more?



Check the links and compare!


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

Is jeststream cooler, i now see it's a 2.5 slot card


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 22, 2016)

If you look at the gallery, the Jetstream has 4 heatpipes, has a backplate and a dual bios switch, plus the Jetstream has a beefier cooler vs the dual. Another that was probably not seen is the power limit, the Jetstream and Super Jetstream may have higher limit than the dual and the Super jetstream is same with the regular but with even higher power limit.
In my case i just got the Super jetstream 1070 and be done with it (Gamerock is not my liking heh)
Just make sure if you get a Jetstream you are prepared for a 3 slot cooler


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

Must admi't i cant see any pictures of the back of the palit dual, deos DR Mos make a difference?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 22, 2016)

gasolin said:


> Must admi't i cant see any pictures of the back of the palit dual, deos DR Mos make a difference?


Probably because nothing to show off there as it lacks a backplate. Not sure if DR Mos makes any difference really


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

Atleast it should be silent, even the Palit GTX 1080 GameRock Premium 8 GB is extermly silent 30 db as  good as the gtx 980 from asus/msi

Does anybody know why the card 0 db fan is limited to 50 degresse (asud 65)


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)

0db fan has my card as well, I'm using a custom fan profile with afterburner, no need for me to let it idle so warm during summertime.
The fans are quiet anyway.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 22, 2016)

You could always modify the fan curve, make it start spinning at a specific temp or just make it spin all the time


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

just wondering why palit choosed 50 degresse compared to asus or msi with 60 or higher

Im extremy surprised about my evga gtx 960 ssc 4gb  26-27% fan and 70 dergresse doing gaming
in a define r5 (3x 140mm noctu 500 rpm fans, cpu cooler the big on from nuctua 350 rpm), they are silent
like you wouldn't belive it, amazing


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> 0db fan has my card as well, I'm using a custom fan profile with afterburner, no need for me to let it idle so warm during summertime.
> The fans are quiet anyway.




94 is max with a gtx 1060, my gtx 960 only get's around 70 degresse doing gaming.

When does it throttel? At what temps?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)

gasolin said:


> When does it throttel? At what temps?



Not sure about that, I never had a card throttle because I make sure they run as cool as possible.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

not fan of the hot cards, had a msi gtx 980 ti 65% fan speed, it thottled in a define r5 when it was 30-32 degress in my livingroom, 65% speedfan  was way to noisy

I never want that kind of hot gpu again


----------



## gasolin (Jul 22, 2016)

heard someone on another site say it thottles at 75 c , might not set it higher then 60 c before fans start spinning


----------



## silkstone (Jul 23, 2016)

I just got the Palit Dual, it's a nice card. The main difference between it and the SuperJetStream is that it has a smaller cooler, no backplate and no bios switch.
The temps don't go above 75 C when overclocked and you can set the temp limit to 92 C using Afterburner/Precision.

You 'might' get slightly more overclocking potential with the SuperJetStream, but I can't imagine it would be very much. Mine is at 1908/2260 stable. I haven't had the time or will to tweak more, but I think I can get a little more out of the core if I wanted.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Might only oc it so it performs like the super jetstream, thats it

Techpowerup say theres a huge difference between the gtx 960 and 1060 (my gtx 960 is a ssc card,so when i oc the dual card a bit the difference might still be the same), i play a game like need for speed shift 2 unleashed, at medium setting (aa16x) i get around 55-60fps min/max is 50/65 in 3440x1440, since it's a 100hz monitor i would like to go noticeable above 60 fps


Im a bit surprised of the difference, when the msi gtx 1060 get's 100% (stock 97%) in 3840x2160 the gtx 1060 get's only 48%

that is actually very close or more than 100% more fps with a gtx 1060 over a gtx 960, where a gtx 970 thats is surpose to be alot faster than a gtx 960 only gets around 50% more fps then gtx 960, thats much better then adding a second gpu (which need for speed shift 2 doesn't support)

Can't wait to see the performance of then gtx 1080 ti, some say it's a HUGE perfomance gain over the 1080 might even be as high as 50% and mabye the first single card to be good for uhd/4k gaming


----------



## silkstone (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah. The 1060 is easily twice the performance of the 960.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 23, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Not sure if DR Mos makes any difference really


Of course it does ... cooler VRM is good for overclocking in the summer


----------



## gasolin (Jul 23, 2016)

As i allready mentioned im not gonna extreme oc it, mabyte to the super jetstream oc

Once used 2x msi gtx 960 that i had no problems with the heat and noise just had a couple of games that didn't support sli


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

Congrats with your new card!
Time to update your system specs 

Happy gaming!


----------



## gasolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Havn't recived it., just ordered it's so new not everybody has one in stock


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2016)

gasolin said:


> Havn't recived it., just ordered it's so new not everybody has one in stock



Ok, didn't know that.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 23, 2016)

get the EVGA GTX 1060 SC ACX copper

60c temps 
2000mhz peak boost 
230 bucks after rebates


----------



## silkstone (Jul 23, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> get the EVGA GTX 1060 SC ACX copper
> 
> 60c temps
> 2000mhz peak boost
> 230 bucks after rebates



Sounds like a nice card, I think he already ordered his though. Depending on where he is located, there are limited options as to manufacturers.
I had a choice between a Palit Dual Fan @ $300, Palit SJetStream at $340 or a Gigabyte at $380.

Needless to say, I chose the cheaper card, with the 1060 there is no way you are going to get that much more out of a higher placed card when NVidia control the level of overclocking that can be accomplished.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

I have ordered the palit dual  i desided i didn't want to spend the time it takes to use the 90 day step up,
since theres still no gtx 1070/1080 you can order/buy and wait 14 days is a long time, might even have to wait longer 
atm only single fan versions of the gtx 1060 is on evgas site and they are not stock

Im just waiting for a mail or text message so i can go an get it

I have a problemand that is in a review the palit super jetstream is under 60 degress with very noisy fan (more or less all the palit gpu techpowerup have tested are very silent doing gamingf)

I therefor want to make a custom fan profile, but i have already made one, i would like to see how the palit stock fanprofile is 

How do i do that, do i have to delete msi afterburner and with all its setting and then when it want to set a custom fan profile i can se how the stock palit dual gtx 1060 fan profile is or is there an easier way of resetting custom fan profil in msi afterburner


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2016)

Palit 1060 Super JetStream review is almost finished


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/94828-palit-geforce-gtx-1060-super-jetstream/?page=11

It guess fan speed/noise would be much better if temps is between 65 and 70 degress doing gaming (i have heard
gtx 1060 is throtteling at 75 degresse even when max temps are above 90 degress)

In the link it says 82 where boost 3.0 will reduce core clock, at which temps does it throttle?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 28, 2016)

silkstone said:


> Sounds like a nice card,


It's a nice card.
I will buy one when available in my country, 
Maybe the classified or the FTW


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's a nice card.
> I will buy one when available in my country,
> Maybe the classified or the FTW
> View attachment 77375




The ssc and above always have a nice oc 

Update have gotten my palit dual gtx 1060 (stock speed)


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Im shocked 

44-45% fan speed and max 67-68 degress in a define R5, it's totally silent

I think in need for speed shift 2 unleashed i had the settings at medium 55-60 fps somtimes a bit less sometimes a bit more
Evga gtx 960 ssc

High palit dual gtx 1060 high settings and 100fps it looks like it stays at the 99.9 fps  (predator x34)


----------



## silkstone (Jul 28, 2016)

If it helps, below are my speeds for the same card.
The memory speeds don't seem as good as some other AIB's, but the core speed seems pretty consistent between manufacturers.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine is a PCI-E 3.0 (mb) so i get an advantage there (but not much) i think if i want to i will just oc it to the spec of the super jet stream


----------



## silkstone (Jul 28, 2016)

gasolin said:


> Mine is a PCI-E 3.0 (mb) so i get an advantage there (but not much) i think if i want to i will just oc it the spec of the super jet stream



You can safely put the core clock up further without risk of damage.
My temps still rarely get much above 70 C


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Im just having 67-68 degress in my define r5 and it def makes a gpu run hotter then a more open case

Im also not interested in oc it so much it will be noisy

For now i have to test it to see if i want to oc it


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

can this be accepted as an okay custom fan curve?


----------



## gasolin (Jul 28, 2016)

One thing i found strange when i had GPU-Z open, when i played projectcars,need for speed shift 2 unleashed

was that boost speed went above 1800mhz

Is that normal?


----------



## silkstone (Jul 29, 2016)

The fan curve is whatever you want it to be, but personally, I wouldn't let the card go above 75.

Yes, boosting above your assigned clocks is normal. Mine boosts to 2100 Mhz


----------

